# Morrisfoam Predator - a Great Bass and Bluegill Fly



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Skip Morris designed the Morrisfoam Predator as a dragonfly nymph imitation with the intent that this floating fly be fished on a sinking line. If you haven't fished a fly in this manner, this is a good place to start. The Morrisfoam Predator is the fifth in a series of monthly featured fly patterns accompanied by streaming video with step-by-step instruction. Designed for lake dwelling trout, this fly is an awesome producer of largemouth, bluegill, crappie and white bass in warm water lakes and ponds. Give it a try!










There is a link at Fly Fish Ohio that will take you directly to the BUFF (Buckeye United Fly Fishers - an FFF affiliate club) site where this feature is hosted. You'll also find an archive of the other patterns in the series.

Tight lines,

Joe C


----------

